# Installing new brake lines



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Trying to use the correct procedure/tool to tightening the nuts on new SS brake lines without rounding the nuts off. I have a new snap on brake line wrench that rounded the old ones upon removal. I had soaked them about a week before, ended up using vice grips to get them off.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Snap On line wrenches and crows feet are the best money can buy. If you rounded the head, it was really frozen. I've been using them for over 30 years with excellent results. I've had other brands spread and ruin a fitting, though. Go slow and ease off if you feel it starting to slip.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You should never have to worry about that problem when INSTALLING connections, if you are then you're tightening them WAY too tight 

Use a good flare nut wrench, make sure all the connections are clean, put some anti-sieze compound on the threads only (you don't want that stuff getting into your hydraulic system), snug 'em down "just enoug" so that they don't leak.

Bear


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I have in the past "snugged" them down where I thought they were good. Although they seemed to be good, I noticed dampness around the nut after a couple of days. With just a little more to stop the leak is when the nuts were rounded, not completely but at the point where the corner started to "smear" off. That was with plain steel lines, I am thinking that unless these SS flairs are perfect, they will be much harder to seal?? I will try the anti-sieze and see what happens.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Snap On line wrenches and crows feet are the best money can buy. If you rounded the head, it was really frozen. I've been using them for over 30 years with excellent results. I've had other brands spread and ruin a fitting, though. Go slow and ease off if you feel it starting to slip.


:agree use the snap-on crows feet, they work awesome.


----------

